# Slide Rigs - Pier Fishing



## Jarhead (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking for some ideas on how to set up a sliding rig used in conjunction with an anchor rod.

Semperfi


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

breakaway slidey rigs.

just fish with the anchor rod.

cast out far far far with plain sinker.

hook a live fish on the breakaway slide. slip onto anchor line. go fish.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

When using a two-rod or trolley rig from a pier, you need several rather specialized peices of equipment.

First is your anchor. You need a weight with stationary legs, not like one of the sputniz breakaway sinkers. This will allow you to set the weight and create lots of tension on the anchor line. More tension = bait farther out from the pier.

Secondly, you need a trollry or connector. There are two versions of this item, and I find that both work equally well.

One version has a piece of line with an egg sinker on it. One end is tied to a barrel swivel and the other end to a clothespin. The swivel is snapped onto the anchor line and the clothespin clipped to the leader on your fighting rod. When a fish strikes the fighting line is pulled from the clothespin and you are set to go.

The Clothespin Slider









The second version uses a piece of 125# hardwire bent in half. A swivel is placed in the bend, the two ends are threaded through an egg sinker and a bead then bent out at 90 degree angles. The bent ends are used to hold the fighting line.

The Wire Slider










Sorry the image quality isn't great, I only have the camera on my phone to work with.

These connector rigs are available at most tackle shops, though the chain stores like Wal-Mart, Dicks or BPS are unlikely to stock them.

Evan


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i make my own anchor with a copper or steel pipe about 3 inches for steel and about 5 inches for copper and stick metal hanger wires sticking out of it and pour it full with lead here is what it looks like


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Jarhead said:


> I'm looking for some ideas on how to set up a sliding rig used in conjunction with an anchor rod.
> 
> Semperfi





ooeric said:


> breakaway slidey rigs.
> 
> just fish with the anchor rod.
> 
> ...


with the breakaway slide rig you only need one rod, you wouldn't need an anchor rod.

there are two types of slideaway clips.
the first type is what you can get fro breakaway, this type stays afloat, good for kings. 

while the other type, is a weighted slideaway. there's a weight either 1ounce, 1.5, 20 or 3ounces that you can chose from. with this type of slideaway the live bait goes deep into the bottom.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i honestly would just use 2 anchor rods. and 2 breakaway slides...

meaning... i need to drag LESS gear onto the pier.

if you calculate the gear... 2 rods (anchor + slide ) = 1 bait in the water. 
for 2 baits in the water.. you need at LEAST 3 rods, and sharing the anchor rod isnt a great idea.
you cover very little area

or would you prefer 2 rods ( anchor ) = 2 baits in the water.
you can spread it apart, like a few feet. and cover more water.

i dunno about you guys. but youll definitely see me with 2 anchors and 2 live fish in the water instead.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My problem with the breakaway slides for kings is that after a long cast with an anchor, I don't have enough line left on the reel to fight a large king, tarpon or shark. With the two-rod rig I can cast using a 525 or 6500 and fish the bait on my Senator 6/0.

The Breakaway and Aussie sliders are great for live bait in the surf, but pinrigging for kings and cobes off the end I want a bit more line to play with.


----------

